
Show HN: React table with react components as cells and intuitive API - remiremi
https://kayak.gitbooks.io/react-tisch/content/docs/guides/simple_table.html
======
remiremi
There's a lot of table components out there but got frustrating by how
unfriendly their API were. This library allows using true react components for
column definitions, giving great flexibility and a real react feel to the API.

